# Fair Price for Selling



## kimsminis (Apr 2, 2009)

HI, I am in western PA, and I have "mutt" pygmys. They cannot be registered. What is a fair selling price for 10 week old does and bucks that are not de-horned, but have all their shots? 

Thanks Kimberly


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I've been raising pygmy/nigi crosses for the last 7 years, I sell does at $85 and wethers at $65. Never had a problem selling them with horns either :greengrin:


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

sound bout right 50ish for boys and 100ish for does is what it is out here


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

eastern part of PA to NJ is 150 for doelings and 75.00 for bucks or wethers.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Around here the does go for about $125 and wethers for $75. Harder to sell horned goats over here. . .


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

I'd say 75. for does and 50. for bucks.


----------



## kimsminis (Apr 2, 2009)

Thank you all for your opinion. 

Kimberly


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Here in CO around here for a unregistered Pygmy. The does sell for maybe $50.00 and the wethers for $35.00 or so. Now that is unregistered.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

One thing I do when I advertise my kids for sale, I do not list them as Pygmies....it is decieving to potential buyers as they are not pygmies, they are miniature goats. A pygmy is a breed, not a size and there are way to many people out there that are ignorant to that fact. When I get inquiries I tell them straightforward that they are crosses of Nigerian Dwarf and Pygmy,sme will stay short and chunky while others are short and refined....and the plus of having the parent's and grandparents is that potential buyers will see just how the kids will turn out.

Depending on where you are in Western PA...I list mine when needed in the Horse Trader as well as Craiglist Pittsburgh.....and here as well as on my website...


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Under $100. For being grade/mixed and horned.


----------

